# Deer Beer Stew



## jw (Sep 23, 2017)

I smoked a pan of jalepeno-bacon cornbread, so I needed somethin' with which to mix it. I figgered I'd make Deer Beer Stew, then.

First, ya wanna chop up some Onyones & jalapenos, then sautee that & carrots in some bacon fat & butter.



Next, you'll put all that with some chopped tators into your crock pot. 



Brown yer meat. I have deer steak and ground beef/pork here.



Finally, add yer meat, along with some beer, and beef stock in to your crock pot. Let her cook (I let her go all night on low).



It never hurts to smoke or bake some cornbread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 25, 2017)

Of course it would be a session beer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Sep 25, 2017)

hammondjones said:


> Of course it would be a session beer.


I only discovered this one earlier this Spring. After having run the gamut (mostly) of stouts, porters, IPAs, etc., this little lager has since become my favorite beer.


----------

